# aite



## Necrophiliac (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright mates I'm Philip.

I like to write comedy stories.

I am a keen little movie man, like to make videos and edit them.


----------



## Nickie (Jun 21, 2008)

Hello Philip! I'm Nickie, and I'd like to welcome you to Writing Forums. Hope you'll like being a member!


Nickie


----------



## Necrophiliac (Jun 21, 2008)

tanks it meen alut


----------



## AA (Jun 21, 2008)

Hello Philip. Welcome to these writing forums.


----------



## Sam (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Phillip. You might want to brush up on that spelling. 

Sam.


----------



## Jade M (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey, welcome.


----------



## Shinn (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Philip 

I really like your WF name ^^

Anyways, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tiamat (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Philip!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## moderan (Jun 21, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey phillip looking forward to some comedy stories to read! Welcome to the forums


----------

